

Usability dilemma: New electronic meters devastate business on Clark Street - brandnewlow
http://theurbancoaster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=489:new-parking-boxes-devastate-business-on-clark&catid=64:business&Itemid=50

======
rbanffy
As for the instructions being given in English, I fully expect, when visiting
another country, to see signage in the country's official language.

It's expected from a tourist to learn at least a minimum of the local
language. If I move to another country, I better learn the official language.
It is a bit too much to ask the locals to extend the courtesy of accommodating
my language needs.

What's next? Klingon? Esperanto?

~~~
zck
The U.S. doesn't have an official language.

Also, as a business, if you have the option to make it easy on a significant
portion of your audience, and you don't, it shouldn't be a surprise when that
audience chooses not to patronize your business.

~~~
rbanffy
"The U.S. doesn't have an official language."

Not an official one, sure, but we can all agree it's an important language.
Bordering essential.

As for the courtesy part, I always try to become minimally functional in the
language and customs of the country I happen to be.

------
ZeroGravitas
I've read this story elsewhere and as a UK citizen where this alternative to
parking meters (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_and_display>) have been
standard for a couple of decades it's somewhat amusing to read of the
confusion and chaos that having to walk to the ticket dispenser and back to
the car can cause.

